# Model 3 underside walkthrough and what's under the frunk



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

For those of you interesting in seeing the packaging that Tesla has done with the Model 3 under the front truck wonder no more!











Also, a walkthrough of the underside and suspension parts.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Great videos, thanks for posting these. The guy is very knowledgeable and I love all the details he explains. I was very surprised to see an oil filter on the gearbox though. Does the S/X have the same thing? I wonder if it has a service interval and also wonder why Tesla would feel the need to put a filter on a gearbox with only one gear. Anyone have any insight for this? If I were to venture a guess I'd say it's due to the amount of torque an electric motor can produce but ICE cars with huge torque don't have filters like that on the diff or transmission.


----------



## Thom Moore (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, thank you very much for these very cool videos. Not everyone has a lift but we'd all like to see what's going on in our cars.

I have the same question about the oil filter?

Also, I saw a diagram implying that the DC/DC converter covered the need to 12 V power, implying no 12 V battery, but that was clearly wrong.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Model S and X don’t have the oil filter. I found that detail interesting as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

Oil filter - YES! That one will remove particles that appear after first 10k, prolonging reduction gear life AND prolonging service interval even more.


----------



## Roderick80 (Jul 21, 2017)

These videos really highlight Tesla’s attention to detail (e.g., AC compressor mount and casing). 

No wonder the Germans were impressed.


----------



## Thom Moore (Feb 18, 2018)

arnis said:


> Oil filter - YES! That one will remove all particles that appear after first 10k, prolonging reduction gear life AND prolonging service interval even more.


I wonder if the filter is to address all the drive units that were replaced for being "noisy" on the MS? We are on our third drive unit at 105,000 km.


----------



## Roderick80 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thom Moore said:


> I wonder if the filter is to address all the drive units that were replaced for being "noisy" on the MS? We are on our third drive unit at 105,000 km.


Maybe. I was also wondering if this design makes it easier to exchange drive unit fluid? Something about all of this screams "DIY Friendly" to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

Not sure. I've heard drive units have/had extremely complicated design flaw.
Electric motor induces electricity in the rotor shaft. Which is spinning on the bearings. Outer ring
of those bearings is grounded (body chassis). And induced voltage resolves through bearing.
That produces arching and erodes bearing material, ruining them way too soon. Has nothing to do
with oil. Rather very powerful and compact induction motor drawbacks.
I've heard about adding a brush that touches the rotor just to ground it. So brush is eroded, not bearing.

It can be a myth, but it sounds way too complicated to make this s*** up

I hope this filter is more than just oil particulate filter. I hope it has ultra fine filtration and also moisture removal function.

Also, electric oil pump appears to something new. AFAIK, natural lubrication is used on S/X.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

Roderick80 said:


> No wonder the Germans were impressed.


I'm not German, but I'm impressed (as a rookie engineer). Lot's of simplifications.
AC piping appears to be very short. Glycol loop is ultra compact.
Electrohydraulic booster at the master cylinder.
It all seems way nicer than on S.

EDIT: I'm impressed as well
@Twiglett


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

arnis said:


> I'm not German, but I'm impressed (as a rookie engineer). Lot's of simplifications.
> AC piping appears to be very short. Glycol loop is ultra compact.
> Electrohydraulic booster at the master cylinder.
> It all seems way nicer than on S.


He's referring to the Model 3 that was imported to Germany by a group of manufacturers who then test drove it around before pulling it to bits. 
Apparently they were impressed.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I wonder if that design might allow for aftermarket installation of a second motor so we could potentially "upgrade" to an AWD.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

skygraff said:


> I wonder if that design might allow for aftermarket installation of a second motor


This is possible, but very expensive. New springs. New dampers. Dropping the battery. 20-40 hours of work.
Registration edits. Too complicated.
It could make sense if AWD Model 3 was for spare parts and somebody wants to do it on their own.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

arnis said:


> This is possible, but very expensive. New springs. New dampers. Dropping the battery. 20-40 hours of work.
> Registration edits. Too complicated.
> It could make sense if AWD Model 3 was for spare parts and somebody wants to do it on their own.


Interesting, thanks. Didn't realize that the battery would need to be dropped. Have to rewatch the vid for better handle on the layout.


----------



## c2c (Sep 19, 2017)

Too bad the camera didn’t look for trailer hitch mounting hard points. Oh well.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've been expecting a video like this for a while. There's so much to see if we could all break it down frame by frame.
Also clears up what I had been wondering for a while: what's under the frunk liner, and how much extra space is there? Sadly the extra space for the front drive unit is not really in a usable location.
I subscribes in hopes they add a few more.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

If you jack up car, maybe a full size spare could be stored where the front motor would go.

Was there any differences in the safety ratings on a Model S between RWD and AWD? Maybe it is diminishing returns, but I would think the extra room in the front of the car would make RWD cars slightly safer in a head on collision.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

m3_4_wifey said:


> If you jack up car, maybe a full size spare could be stored where the front motor would go.


No, not even a compact spare will fit there, unfortunately.

A brake rotor would barely fit.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

But it looked so big and roomy I'm the video!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

Yesterday, I got a puncture. This is like holy s*** sized object.

































It took me 5 minutes to pull it out (didn't have pliers in my car), 3 minutes to fix the hole, 2 minutes to inflate with OEM compressor.
100% success. Last puncture happened when vehicle had a mileage of less than 100km. It's 108000km now.

Some say it's complicated. I tell you, if you know how to change whole tire, you can definitely do this thing. And you don't have to visit a workshop later on. Super easy.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RER...r-Tool-Kit-Puncture-Tubeless/32673139254.html
What I learned: always have pliers onboard And forget that spare. It's pointless. My other car has spare. Changing tire takes much more time at the side of the road.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

arnis said:


> And forget that spare. It's pointless.


Don't go crazy now.

I would have definitely found a spare useful last week. I hit a bad pothole on my way home resulting in a hole in my sidewall. Plugs don't work in the sidewall. I had to wait for a tow truck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

Bad luck. Ok, have a spare at home. Call taxi. Drive home and then drive back to the vehicle.
Should be cheap. And doesn't waste energy (dragging that donut around for years).


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

arnis said:


> Bad luck. Ok, have a spare at home. Call taxi. Drive home and then drive back to the vehicle.
> Should be cheap. And doesn't waste energy (dragging that donut around for years).


Maybe where you live. We do have Uber and Lyft, which now makes a world of difference (not a TON of cabs in the KC metro and surrounding areas), but saying "get a taxi...it should be cheap" is pretty narrow minded.

If I'm on a road trip, or even driving between, say, Kansas City and Lawrence or Topeka, it won't be that cheap to get a ride home and get a ride back with my spare from my house (if I choose to have one there), or to call a tire repair shop/garage to fix my tire.

Just because it might be cheap and easy for you if you have a flat and no spare doesn't mean it is for all hundreds of thousands, if not someday millions, of other people who will own a Model 3. I don't love the idea of not having a spare, as I've changed probably 6-8 flat tires in my 25 years of driving; it's a trade off for the range, I agree, but flippant comments about how easy it is to handle a flat with no spare is a bit absurd in my opinion.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mdfraz said:


> Maybe where you live. We do have Uber and Lyft, which now makes a world of difference (not a TON of cabs in the KC metro and surrounding areas), but saying "get a taxi...it should be cheap" is pretty narrow minded.
> 
> If I'm on a road trip, or even driving between, say, Kansas City and Lawrence or Topeka, it won't be that cheap to get a ride home and get a ride back with my spare from my house (if I choose to have one there), or to call a tire repair shop/garage to fix my tire.
> 
> Just because it might be cheap and easy for you if you have a flat and no spare doesn't mean it is for all hundreds of thousands, if not someday millions, of other people who will own a Model 3. I don't love the idea of not having a spare, as I've changed probably 6-8 flat tires in my 25 years of driving; it's a trade off for the range, I agree, but flippant comments about how easy it is to handle a flat with no spare is a bit absurd in my opinion.


Don't forget these cars come with free roadside, so you're out the inconvenience of waiting, but nothing else.

Not sure what it's like by you, but I would never change a spare on the side of the road/highway. 90% of drivers are on their cell phones not paying attention and it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

I get your point, and yes, it is somewhat risky. But there are times I have had no choice because I couldn't wait. I was on my way to court, in a suit, in July on the main loop interstate in KC last summer and had to be to court in short order. I hit a chunk of metal, probably slightly smaller than a golf ball. There was no way any patch could fix that (the tire was completely trashed when I went to buy a new one) and I really didn't have the option to wait for roadside even if I had it. That's the scenario I fear with a car having no spare. I imagine in time I will just accept it and live with it, but it's really disconcerting to not have the option or ability to throw a spare on myself and get back on the road.

As far as the roadside assistance on the 3, I have no idea how quickly Tesla will be able to get to me in such a case. Right now, there is one sales center in downtown KC, probably a 25-30 minute drive from where I had my flat, and one service center on the east side of the metro that's even further away. If that remains all there is when I have my car, 9/10 times I won't have the time to waste waiting for someone to come to me to fix a flat. If they boost their roadside service to include locations on the west side of the KC metro on the Kansas side, it probably won't be a big deal. Even if they do, however, you still have to wait until they can get to you, and if there's heavy call load the time could be measured in hours. For someone who can put a spare on in about 15 minutes, that's not very palatable.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mdfraz said:


> I get your point, and yes, it is somewhat risky. But there are times I have had no choice because I couldn't wait. I was on my way to court, in a suit, in July on the main loop interstate in KC last summer and had to be to court in short order. I hit a chunk of metal, probably slightly smaller than a golf ball. There was no way any patch could fix that (the tire was completely trashed when I went to buy a new one) and I really didn't have the option to wait for roadside even if I had it. That's the scenario I fear with a car having no spare. I imagine in time I will just accept it and live with it, but it's really disconcerting to not have the option or ability to throw a spare on myself and get back on the road.
> 
> As far as the roadside assistance on the 3, I have no idea how quickly Tesla will be able to get to me in such a case. Right now, there is one sales center in downtown KC, probably a 25-30 minute drive from where I had my flat, and one service center on the east side of the metro that's even further away. If that remains all there is when I have my car, 9/10 times I won't have the time to waste waiting for someone to come to me to fix a flat. If they boost their roadside service to include locations on the west side of the KC metro on the Kansas side, it probably won't be a big deal. Even if they do, however, you still have to wait until they can get to you, and if there's heavy call load the time could be measured in hours. For someone who can put a spare on in about 15 minutes, that's not very palatable.


I hear you, frankly anything and everything can wait in my opinion when it comes to safety.

I'll have to ready into the roadside details. I wonder if it can take you to a tire shop in lieu of Tesla or if it has to go back to Tesla.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

mdfraz said:


> I get your point, and yes, it is somewhat risky. But there are times I have had no choice because I couldn't wait. I was on my way to court, in a suit, in July on the main loop interstate in KC last summer and had to be to court in short order. I hit a chunk of metal, probably slightly smaller than a golf ball. There was no way any patch could fix that (the tire was completely trashed when I went to buy a new one) and I really didn't have the option to wait for roadside even if I had it. That's the scenario I fear with a car having no spare. I imagine in time I will just accept it and live with it, but it's really disconcerting to not have the option or ability to throw a spare on myself and get back on the road.
> 
> As far as the roadside assistance on the 3, I have no idea how quickly Tesla will be able to get to me in such a case. Right now, there is one sales center in downtown KC, probably a 25-30 minute drive from where I had my flat, and one service center on the east side of the metro that's even further away. If that remains all there is when I have my car, 9/10 times I won't have the time to waste waiting for someone to come to me to fix a flat. If they boost their roadside service to include locations on the west side of the KC metro on the Kansas side, it probably won't be a big deal. Even if they do, however, you still have to wait until they can get to you, and if there's heavy call load the time could be measured in hours. For someone who can put a spare on in about 15 minutes, that's not very palatable.


I totally agree with you and have changed many a tire beside the road and usually sitting on the freeway with cars doing 70mph in the slow lane. I look forward to the day when all Model 3's are self driving and us owners "With Tesla Priority" get first dibs on any available car that is out running around! I know, it's a pipe dream but hey, how cool would that be.


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't love changing a tire on the side of the road; it's not the safest thing in the world. But if I'm sitting in the car waiting for Tesla or whoever to come pick me up or fix the tire, I'm still in danger from someone not paying attention in slamming into me. Yes, I'm likely safer IN the car, but a collision at highway speeds like that is going to be incredibly dangerous for me regardless of where I'm at. If I'm out of the car perhaps I see or hear it coming and can at least try to get out of the way.


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

I am starting to believe the reason for the oil filter on the gearbox/differential, as well as the external oil pump, is to help achieve Elon Musk's previously stated goal of a 1 million mile powertrain.

The filter is serviceable, and certainly traps more particles than a filter screen. The oil pump is also serviceable w/o having to tear the gearbox apart. It is my understanding that the Model S/X have an internal oil pump.

By the way, someone asked why a filter for only one gear. We haven't seen inside a Model 3 gearbox yet, but there are likely several gears in there. Two gears to satisfy the reduction ratio, and a few gears to connect to the axles. Here's a photo of the Model S gearbox, missing the differential gears though:

http://edisonmotors.net/blog/topsy-...model-s-high-efficiency-next-gen-drive-unit-1

I am also starting to think the million mile powertrain goal is why Tesla issued a UMC for the Model 3 limited to 32 amps, even though the car will accept the old Model S UMC and charge at a higher rate. I have not read where anyone has come up with a good reason why Tesla would specifically limit the included cord to 32A. Could it be that since the car will still fully charge overnight that they are simply trying to limit the current that will most often be charging the car... in order to take it easy on the battery in order to coax additional life from it?

Another thing to keep in mind is that we don't know everything about the new chemistry in the Model 3's 2170 cells. There was some research being done by Tesla that indicated life could be doubled.

It is within the realm of possibility that the Model 3 powertrain, as a whole, may last one helluv a long time. :>


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

I should add that I got that million mile powertrain notion for the motor from Jack Rickard's recent underside exploration video on his new Model 3. That was his take on why the oil filter on a "single speed transmission". After hearing him make that comment I googled it and sure enough, a few years ago Elon did mention a million mile powertrain goal.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

CoastalCruiser said:


> I am also starting to think the million mile powertrain goal is why Tesla issued a UMC for the Model 3 limited to 32 amps, even though the car will accept the old Model S UMC and charge at a higher rate.


I agree with all of your post except for this part. 

This was most likely a cost-saving measure. They can build an MC for less money if it doesn't have to handle as high a current. You can still use a Wall Connector or a Supercharger with a Model 3 to charge at higher currents, so they shouldn't be counting on people using the MC much.


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

I could easily be worng on that one. You are likely correct.


----------

